# what to use instead of grass (the green stuff!)



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,

The loverly lawn we planted last year is about to wash away and revert back to the muddy mess it was last year. We have such a small yard that the dogs trample to death that it's pretty much pointless to try to have a real lawn. We're looking for viable alternatives. We wasted almost a grand last year putting new seed in.

Don't really want sand or they'll be dragging sand particles into the house. Don't like the idea of wood shavings - all I can think of is slivers and pokey things in their feeties. I'm also thinking after awhile the wood shavings would pick up the smell from pee-ing and pooh-ing and then we'd never get rid of the smell.

Would you think pea gravel would be safe enough? If anyone has this, how difficult is it to clean up pooh after them? 

We have neighbors behind us and the property slopes very slightly so we need something that isn't going to wind up in the neighbors yard.

Also having a HUGE bearing on what we do w/the yard ... I keep hearing about that supposedly magic age of 3 when your GSDs are supposed to turn into angels or something like that, LOL! Once they hit this phase of their lives - do they slow down or stop doing the heavy duty rough & tumble thing with each other and just act dignified watching the world go by when they're outside? 

I don't know if it's my imagination or not but it *seems* like Riley (approaching 3) is more often than he used to sitting on the back step watching the world and that Nissa (will be 2 in April) doesn't seem to be egging him on to play quite so much either. Other thought that comes to mind is that Riley tries to miss the puddles when we walk - the back yard being muddy pooh soup may be preventing some of this if he's to the point he doesn't want to muddy himself up.

Your best guess on what's going on with all that would be helpful. It will have a bearing on what we do w/the yard.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I think every time you p/u poop you would be scooping up pea gravel. small stones can also lodge in the dogs paws. have you tried a tall fescue type of grass seed> very hardy, will grow in anything and durable as far as traffic. other than that what about mulch?


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

The people who live three houses down from me have big river rocks (about 1" to 3" rocks) for their backyard. They have a dobie and a GSD so it appears to me all is well.

I have a large stained concrete patio and I'm about to put rubber much down in the areas they frequent. I'm going to use a landscape paver to build a small wall to keep the rubber mulch in. 

Can you try fake grass in the areas they actually go pee/poop? Then have a nice patio or something in the rest of the place.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Why you don't like wood shaving? 

I ask because I'm seriously thinking putting some here in the yard. Once upon a time there were grass, but the dogs before Diable destroyed it all and now is a mix of weeds and mud, mud, mud, mud. I cannot use gravel or concrete because the landlord wants the grass back if we leave the house and I thought the wood would be a way to keep the yard (and dog) clean while allowing the ground to have grass in the future.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In hot climates, concrete and rock will be too hot in summer. Even in Southern Idaho in summer, it was too hot to walk mine on the sand at the rest area - they sat down, rolled back to their haunches to take the heat off their paws! 

Maybe look to the landscape pavers that are grid-like. They hold pockets of grass (think of cinder blocks turned on edge)? They work for driveways. I'd still leave some "regular" spots for the dogs to roll in.

Another thing to look at would be edging with lirope in areas that get part shade. It's great for holding soil from running off.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiWhy you don't like wood shaving?


Wood shavings would be OK for a while - but they eventually break down - and in a high-traffic, muddy area, would just add more organic material to the mud and might even make it worse after a time.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw fake grass awhile back at a home and garden show that looked absolutely real and felt wonderful. Nothing like astroturf. I wish I could remember the name, but I guess these substitutes are out there. You'd just have to build the dogs a potty area (pea gravel here would be fine), and you're set. I would not recommend wood chips. I worked for a kennel that used that and it was DISGUSTING. There was no way to truly sanitize the outdoor areas.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Diana, I wonder if it was FieldTurf? http://www.fieldturf.com/ I saw it yesterday at the SF Orchid show, and it was really cool - the ground felt soft like normal grass when you walk on it, and the texture was nice when you run your fingers through it. I hate the idea of fake grass, but I have to say I'd actually consider using this stuff.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a cool product out there called K9 Grass. I have heard lots of good things about it and I also saw them at a pet show, it looked and felt like real grass and was very soft. Unfortunately it is VERY expensive or I would replace my whole lawn with that stuff. If you do a web search for K9 Grass you can find the website for it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

But when it comes to cost, remember all the money that will be saved from not buying fertilizer, not watering, not reseeding/resodding, not purchasing and maintaining a mower, etc.

That FieldTurf stuff looks like it might be what I am talking about. It looks good!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Try Dutch White Clover seeds. Not grass, but it's green, doesn't grow high, and will grow anywhere.........


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

How fast does the dutch white clover seed grow? Part of our problem is that we only have this one small back yard for them to potty in. There is a possiblity we could divide it and somehow block off one side to seed it, let it get to going and then do the other side which is why I'm asking how long it needs to "take" before it can be used. 

Thought just occurred to me, doesn't all clover flower? Sounds like I'd be attracting bees and wasps and perhaps other creepy crawly things ???

Checked out the K9 Grass web site, that stuff looks really cool! Problem appears to be there's no dealer in my state and the closest ones are at least 4-5 hours away. Same thing w/the Field Turf - nobody for hours away from us. Dang it!!!!! Dang it!!!!! Dang it!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am dealing with the same thing! My backyard is fit only for ducks right now! First Kai tore it all up with his running around and now Rafi! Before that Basu and Chama put very little wear and tear on it but they were already seniors. 

My mom suggested putting down rye grass (which grows VERY fast) and mixing in a more durable grass. She suggested using a bit of hay to protect the new grass. She said that at this time of the year you can just sprinkle it onto the area (puddles, in my case).


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I just might try the hay routine again. Part of our problem, was that we tilled and seeded late in the season so we did get some amazingly good growth but there truly wasn't time for the seed to take really really good before winter hit and so we still had some bare spots and of course that's where the snow's melted first - right down to the mud.

Not that I wish anyone a yard like mine (certainly not!) but it's nice to know I'm not the only one with this problem!


----------

